# quadra ou cancha?



## galcosta

Como se dice, quadra de tênis, o cancha de tênis?

Gracias


----------



## PoçoDeIgnorância

galcosta said:


> Como se dice, quadra de tênis, o cancha de tênis?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## galcosta

Gracias Poço


----------



## mateo19

E se fosse de futebol, seria uma cancha, um campo, ou uma quadra?
Muito obrigado!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

mateo19 said:


> E se fosse de futebol, seria uma cancha, um campo, ou uma quadra?
> Muito obrigado!



Em português é "campo de futebol", mas é "quadra de tênis". Em espanhol, eu também gostaria de saber....


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Em português é "campo de futebol", mas é "quadra de tênis". Em espanhol, eu também gostaria de saber....


 En Argentina decimos cancha ya sea para futbol ,tenis voley,basket,etc.Si es un complejo cerrado tambien solemos decir estadio,y en futbol cuando la cancha tiene pista de atletismo a su alrrededor tambien se lo llama estadio.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que en España dicen "campo" y no "cancha". En Uruguay también se dice "cancha" o "estadio". No sé cómo será en otros países de América.

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## Tomby

En España se dice "cancha de tenis". Cuando se trata de fútbol decimos "campo de fútbol". Si dicho campo está rodeado de una pista de atletismo lo correcto es decir "estadio".
Un recinto deportivo cubierto puede tener varios nombres: cancha, polideportivo, pabellón deportivo, pabellón multiusos, etc. Hace pocos años se denominaba cancha, pero actualmente han aparecido estos nombres.
Si el recinto deportivo es al aire libre (puede que con canchas, gimnasios, etc., cubiertos o no) se le denomina "ciudad deportiva".
Por cierto, aprovecho la ocasión para preguntar una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención. ¿Sabe alguien porqué en la Argentina a la portería de fútbol (en Portugal creo que se llama _baliza_) se dice arco? Lo digo porque la portería tiene una forma geométrica rectangular, o sea, todo lo contrario de un arco.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal chamamos quadra a qualquer recinto em forma de quadrado, mas no ténis quase sempre usamos o termo inglês: 'court'
No rugby e em espanhol a baliza também se chama 'arco' e não tem curvatura nenhuma. Adensou-se-me a curisidade que TT já tinha suscitado.


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Em português é "campo de futebol", mas é "quadra de tênis". Em espanhol, eu também gostaria de saber....


 Eu tinha escutado que "um campo de futebol" *fechado  *era chamado  também quadra pelos brasileiros.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

En España, tal como explicaron anteriormente se popularizó el nombre cancha. Sin embargo también *pista de tenis* es un apelativo muy frecuente.

_El complejo deportivo dispone de 8 pistas de tenis de tierra batida, campo de fútbol de hierba artificial, un polideportivo cubierto y dos frontones_.

Saludos,

_MG_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> Eu tinha escutado que "um campo de futebol" *fechado  *era chamado  também quadra pelos brasileiros.
> Saludos



Veja bem: eu me referia a um campo aberto de futebol, com grama, 11 jogadores de cada lado. Não estava me referindo ao futsal (indoors). Neste caso, acho que tanto serve campo como quadra, apesar de se inclinar mais para quadra.


----------



## mateo19

Qué hilo más interesante!  Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas! 

Ah, quería agregar que aprendí una expresión interesante en Argentina sobre la cancha:
"Dejar la vida en la cancha."

Significa que un jugador le pone todas sus ganas, toda su energía en el deporte, y juega al máximo de su capacidad!  Me gustó mucho. . .


----------



## Tomby

Gostaria de rectificar. Ontem disse "_cancha_", e na realidade, está certo em Espanha, mas na minha opinião é melhor dizer "_pista de tenis_" como disse Mangato, que falando nisso, ontem ouvi na TV que um importante tenista espanhol ganhou um jogo "_en las pistas de tenis de X_" (digo X porque não me lembro onde). 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Famoresnunez

En Ecuador decimos cancha, que es una palabra kichwa que los antiguos inkas usaban para designar a cualquer espacio abierto de tipo ritual donde se reunían o celebraban sus fiestas. Aquí en Ecuador una cancha puede ser de fútbol, de tenis o de volley.


----------



## Lampiste

Famoresnunez said:


> En Ecuador decimos cancha, que es una palabra kichwa que los antiguos inkas usaban para designar a cualquer espacio abierto de tipo ritual donde se reunían o celebraban sus fiestas.




Gracias, *Famoresnunez*: sabía que _quadra_ (en español _cuadra_) proviene del latín, pero confieso que desconocía el origen de la palabra _cancha_.

Sin embargo, observo que el DRAE sí estaba "enterado":

*cancha**1**.*
(Del quechua _kancha_,  recinto, cercado).

*1. *f. Espacio destinado a la práctica de ciertos deportes o espectáculos.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Pero, afortunadamente, no creo que el uso de este vocablo se esté perdiendo.



mateo19 said:


> Ah, quería agregar que aprendí una expresión interesante en Argentina sobre la cancha:
> "Dejar la vida en la cancha."
> 
> Significa que un jugador le pone todas sus ganas, toda su energía en el deporte, y juega al máximo de su capacidad!  Me gustó mucho. . .



También se utiliza mucho en sentido figurado la expresión "dar cancha" a alguien, que tiene el sentido de hacerlo participar o de invitarlo a que intervenga:

_En este gran proyecto, deberías dar cancha a XX porque es un buen especialista en aviónica._

Y, por mi parte, doy cancha a los que no estén de acuerdo conmigo para que opinen libremente.

Saludos.


----------



## ARARA

Tomby said:


> Gostaria de rectificar. Ontem disse "_cancha_", e na realidade, está certo em Espanha, mas na minha opinião é melhor dizer "_pista de tenis_" como disse Mangato, que falando nisso, ontem ouvi na TV que um importante tenista espanhol ganhou um jogo "_en las pistas de tenis de X_" (digo X porque não me lembro onde).
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.



Buenos días a todos. 

Me parece que "cancha" en España se utiliza más para el baloncesto, ¿me equivoco? 
En fútbol es más común "estadio" de fútbol, o "campo de fútbol".
Para el tenis/pádel, lo habitual, efectivamente, es "pista de tenis", aunque cancha también se utiliza, pero menos.  

Un saludo.


----------

